# Odd growth on my budgies face



## BooBooBudgies (May 24, 2015)

My oldest bird, sky, is at the ripe old age of 14. And before anyone says anything I know her beak is overgrown and the only aviary vet near here is on vacation. It will be trimmed in a week. And yes she did just take a bath haha. So anyways I noticed this growth above her cere a few days ago. It has doubled in size and I'm worried about it covering her cere. My little sky has already had a stroke in the past few years and has battled seizures. I am thinking of putting her down if this is a malignant growth. I am just wanting some advice. If it's a cyst can I treat it? I've noticed that it has bled too.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Your picture didn't attach. However, if she's going in to get a beak trim with the avian vet next week, just ask the vet then. Honestly, the vet is the only one 100% qualified to tell you


----------



## BooBooBudgies (May 24, 2015)

It's not letting me attach. That's weird.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Moira is right, only a vet will know for sure. Could just as easily be an infection. 
Here is link for pic posting....http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html


----------

